

Appnr - Free Ubuntu App-Store - macco
http://appnr.com/

======
taken11
why? what does this offer that is not in software center?

~~~
macco
1\. You can browse with a webbrowser.

2\. You don't need the repositories installed to see the software, but it is
nothing you couldn't achieve with other tools.

~~~
gst
"You don't need the repositories installed to see the software"

So does this imply that there are no software upgrades (including security
upgrades) if I install something not in my repositories?

~~~
derefr
Alternately, it could imply that the repository, or an individual application
"update feed", gets installed along with the app. Further, I could imagine
that what the site is actually proffering is a shell script that simply adds a
repo repository and then calls apt.

Having checked: Clicking the "Install" button for the "RAR" app redirects to
"apt:rar?section=multiverse", which, I imagine (not having Linux installed, I
can't follow further) opens in Synaptic. Looking around, I can't find a link
that doesn't point to either the default, universe, or multiverse repo, so I
assume it just doesn't offer externals.

~~~
vanni
"Install" button on Chrome/Ubuntu runs xdg-open apt:<package> that on Ubuntu
10.10 opens Ubuntu Software Center.

The homepage is not so updated, it does not mention the last Ubuntu version.

I don't see who that site can be useful to.

------
revorad
Thanks for this. I'm amazed how well this worked (just installed WINE).

------
rw2-
OMG. What a crap!

